# ssl verschlüsselung



## dorisnatalie (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich sitze gerade an einer ssl verschlüsselung und weiß nicht mehr weiter. Ich hab die betreffende html Datei in den ssl Ordner auf dem ftp Server gestellt und den link zu dieser html Site mit https://..... verlinkt. Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, wäre das der richtige Vorgang, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht!!
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!!
mfg Doris


----------



## Maik (22. Januar 2006)

Deine SSL-spezifische Frage wird von mir mal auf Verdacht in das Webserver-Forum verschoben, da die Antwort bzw. Lösung wohl kaum in der Auszeichnungssprache HTML zu suchen ist.


----------

